# Krypt amplifier repair - LED code shows over voltage



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

The Krypt Audio KMA 250.4 is a Robert Zeff uBuy design. These share a similar design to the Arc Mini, Litebox and other micro Class G/H amplifiers.

The Amp was in my buddy's boat and got wet. I did a quick once over cleaning most of the corrosion off but still have the same over voltage protection problem:

Upon applying power (sufficient 12v, regulated power from my Astron PS) the LED will Blink red: two long and 4 short - indicating a over voltage

Now if I apply power and have 12v going to the remote turn on, it will attempt to start up normal (green led) only to go into the over volt red LED flashing sequence around 7 seconds after applying power.

If I apply power first, and then supply power to the remote turn on, it does not have an effect.

*PICS *


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

*Board Underside*


----------

